# My RS Cosworth



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

A few random shots of my daily hack as i give it a once over a few days ago..no before pics unfortunatly..hope you like.


















































































SQUATTING!!!!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

:argie: stunning car - what have you used on it?
i see its got 803 (?) green injectors and a big air filter, much else done to the engine?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Beautifull car pal, and looks to be in exceptional condition:thumb:. Very glossy what lsp you got, werkstatt perhaps, or afpp?


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet, are those replacement headlight or do you just keep them well clean? Also really like to know what tyre dressing you've used looks lush!


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

lol knew you would be replyin soon kev..cheers bud:thumb:

yes mate 803's,stage 2 hybrid t3(on tap no lag) group a filter,gaskets 3bar map,stainless steel,-34 actuator,closed loop MSD set up.

only use the jeffs on it mate:thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:argie:


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

grayfox said:


> sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet, are those replacement headlight or do you just keep them well clean? Also really like to know what tyre dressing you've used looks lush!


thanks mate just keep them clean.

as for tyre dressing 1x coat megs endurance,1x coat of cg new look:thumb:


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

stangalang said:


> Beautifull car pal, and looks to be in exceptional condition:thumb:. Very glossy what lsp you got, werkstatt perhaps, or afpp?


Thank you mate,and your correct werkstatt on mine.thinks its wearing around 28 coats at the min.lol


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

moonstone mo said:


> Thank you mate,and your correct werkstatt on mine.thinks its wearing around 28 coats at the min.lol


OCD much:lol:


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

stangalang said:


> OCD much:lol:


I know mate 2reasons,simple to put on but i also enjoy doing it.:buffer:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

moonstone mo said:


> I know mate 2reasons,simple to put on but i also enjoy doing it.:buffer:


Agreed mate, THE easiest around:thumb:


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Stunning car not to many of these left in this condition


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Looks superb mate, great to see a mint one of these about.  

Top stuff.


----------



## happypostie (Jul 1, 2009)

lovely looking car mate :thumb:not many around now . khalid


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

cheers peeps:thumb:


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Not many Sapphire's left on the road these days, that's a stunning example. :thumb:


----------



## Ben1413 (Jul 1, 2009)

Beatiful looking original car!!


----------



## Rick74 (May 31, 2009)

I love your car mate,looks lovely,would like to own one of those.


----------



## coopersworks (Dec 8, 2009)

Very very nice finish on a lovely classic.


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

Awesome awesome car. It must be a fun daily driver!


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

thanks for the kind words guys


----------



## lmorris (Jul 29, 2010)

Very nice looks like a minter, always liked the cosworths just never got round to owning one:thumb:


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

cheers mate


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Lovely example mate, nice to see it with original wheels too, as it should be:thumb:


----------



## Drakey (Jan 2, 2009)

Very Very nice mate


----------



## BrianT (Jun 30, 2010)

beautiful!!!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Absolutely stunning matey and goes without saying -  cool as  ('scuse my language :lol.

Total respect for keeping it looking like this when it's used daily - you have my complete admiration for that :thumb: 

__________________________

Actually, contrary to belief, there are quite a lot of Saphs still around and a fair number in outstanding condition, however they're rarely seen outside of a show arena and which makes this one all the more impressive in that it's still regularly driven


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Viper said:


> Absolutely stunning matey and goes without saying -  cool as  ('scuse my language :lol.
> 
> Total respect for keeping it looking like this when it's used daily - you have my complete admiration for that :thumb:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words:thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Ohhhh that is a little bit nice!!


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

cheers


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Lovely result, Werkstatt really suits colours like Moonstone Blue well. 

Sierra Cosworths are really turning into true classics and examples like this must be appreciating in value now.


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Top motor,nice daily hack :thumb:


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

WX51 TXR said:


> Lovely result, Werkstatt really suits colours like Moonstone Blue well.
> 
> Sierra Cosworths are really turning into true classics and examples like this must be appreciating in value now.


Cheers mate..just need werkstatt to start doing bigger bottles!:thumb:


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Lovely car mate, looks stunning! You have to love the Cosworths, proper old school cars!


----------



## 4evaScooby09 (Jul 20, 2010)

Love it :thumb:


----------



## kevedup (Jul 23, 2010)

Stunning looking car:thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Stunning car!

Great to hear you use is on a daily basis too!:thumb:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

A Cossie identical in every way to this was the first car I was ever in. Took me home from Hospital but sadly had to go as a result of me arriving.....money had to go elsewhere somehow.....:lol:

Seriously good looking Sierra! Good to see its used daily too!


----------



## BlueMikey (Jan 23, 2010)

Looking awesome!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Superb nice motor


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Cheers for the comments guys:thumb:


----------



## cosmo (Mar 8, 2007)

moonstone mo said:


> Cheers for the comments guys:thumb:


All due fella, looks AWESOME :thumb:

Gotta love a COSSY even though they can have an off day or six now and again 

But once they get in your system your hooked :argie:


----------



## Scouse (Jul 29, 2010)

Nice car :thumb:

I've got a Crystal Blue one, just being fully resprayed at the mo and I also own an Escort RS Cosworth Monte number 38 and that's on 803's too. 



Scouse.


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

thanks chaps


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

cosmo said:


> All due fella, looks AWESOME :thumb:
> 
> Gotta love a COSSY even though they can have an off day or six now and again
> 
> But once they get in your system your hooked :argie:


 soooooo true:thumb:


----------



## Nosbod (Aug 23, 2010)

Bloomin heck, gorgeous motor. Ive always loved the Cossies 

If this is your daily driver do you have another motor for the weekends (would be hard to beat this!).

Chris


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Nosbod said:


> Bloomin heck, gorgeous motor. Ive always loved the Cossies
> 
> If this is your daily driver do you have another motor for the weekends (would be hard to beat this!).
> 
> Chris


thanks mate..this is the weekday/weekend car:thumb:


----------



## cosmo (Mar 8, 2007)

Scouse said:


> Nice car :thumb:
> 
> I've got a Crystal Blue one, just being fully resprayed at the mo and I also own an Escort RS Cosworth Monte number 38 and that's on 803's too.
> 
> Scouse.


Wayhey its Scouse


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

All i can say is WOW :argie:


----------



## 4evaScooby09 (Jul 20, 2010)

Very nice :thumb:


----------

